# Walking canes



## reddwil (Apr 22, 2011)

Besides my turning addiction, I love making walking canes. The first picture are from a couple bucks I killed in Nebraska several years ago. The second is what happens when your wife won't let you mess up the shop before Easter and you get extremely bored. Its Totally Custom....Hurst T Shifter, Brass quick connect, just in case you want to change handles.


----------



## jimm1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## corian king (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice!! I really like the shifter.That brings back found memories!!!
JIM


----------



## reddwil (Apr 23, 2011)

Jim that shifter handle was on a 67 chevelle SS my dad had. He had to sell it in the early 90's, but kept the t handle. He put it on the shifter on his Craftsman mower. After he passed last year I took it off. I had wanted to do something with it to remember him by. Since he was a hot rodder from back in the day, and basically lived in his garage and used a cane for the past ten years. This is what I came up with, using the t handle and parts from his shop. My mom actually cried when I showed it to her.


----------



## Rangertrek (Apr 24, 2011)

I like your canes.  My Dad used to make canes also, most were just carved.  His favorite wood was Diamond Willow because of all the diamond knots.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice canes!
Here are some my dad was making while visiting me for 6 weeks.


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 24, 2011)

I did some repairs on this one a couple weeks ago. The cane had over an ounce of solid gold trim on it.

Chuckie


----------



## Lee K (Apr 25, 2011)

reddwil said:


> Jim that shifter handle was on a 67 chevelle SS my dad had. He had to sell it in the early 90's, but kept the t handle. He put it on the shifter on his Craftsman mower. After he passed last year I took it off. I had wanted to do something with it to remember him by. Since he was a hot rodder from back in the day, and basically lived in his garage and used a cane for the past ten years. This is what I came up with, using the t handle and parts from his shop. My mom actually cried when I showed it to her.


that story's as good as the canes :biggrin:

I like the quick disconnect idea too, is there no limit to what we can turn??? (or use)


----------

